# ABS Light



## MikeSilverCrewCab (Sep 4, 2005)

About five months ago, I changed my front brake pads in my 2001 frontier 4x4. Ever since the ABS light comes on at different times. I notice no difference in the way the brakes are working.

I would like to know what could be causeing this to happen and if there are any remidies to fix it without going to the Nissan shop.

Thanks


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if this helps, but the abs light came on in my car and it was a shot sensor in the wheel. I have no idea how to figure out which one though, and at ~$120 a pop it'll be awhile before I can start replacing them.


----------

